# Company/CPA Recommendations for US EXPAT living in South Africa/Abroad



## fursethk (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello,
Can anyone provide a US company or CPA with experience in USA tax preparation for US EXPAT living abroad? All my income will be retirement and dividends, no earned income so not too difficult.
Thank you for the recommendations.

Kristen


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Something to consider...

If your income is US sourced, then there will be little difference to how you file while resident in the US to resident in SA.

Take a copy of an old return, use it as the basis for future returns and save yourself a packet.

You will have to get yourself familiar with Foreign Tax Credits, FATCA and FBAR requirements as you will no doubt end up having local financial accounts, and will be paying income tax to SARS.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The other option to an expensive tax adviser is to make use of the online filing services - TurboTax, TaxAct, and many others. You can get an idea of what's available by checking the IRS' Free File site for the participating online services.

As an overseas taxpayer, it's not always easy to find one of the Free File services that will accept you (based on age and income limits) - but even the paying version of the services is much less than a tax accountant or attorney.

On the SA side, see what the locals do. In some countries the tax office is the "go-to" source for assistance. In others, there are local options for those who need help.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As an overseas taxpayer, it can also be difficult to use the IRS provided free fillable forms too...

If you are claiming foreign tax credits (for example to claim a credit on the SA tax on those dividends) then you are required to attach your Foreign Tax Credit Carryover Worksheet - buuutttt.... unfortunately FFF do not support attachments.

Always worth checking the form limitations and whether the forms are supported BEFORE you start FFF.


----------



## fursethk (Jan 30, 2017)

I do not want to do the IRS forms, I would like to have a CPA do them. Can anyone recommend a CPA?


----------

